# 500 acres in Pickens County, North GA



## Bowzonly (Feb 2, 2005)

*Membership Filled--thanks!!!*

500 acres in Pickens, gated club 12 members $800 Adult, no charge for children 16 and under.  Not hunted in 2 years, trail cam pics to your email.  Plenty of places to camp.  This for year round hunting and camping.  You get a key to the gate, scout when you want to.  There will be about 8 Buddy Stands, the rest will be lockons with climbing sticks and about 4 ground blinds, 15 stand total.  Great turkey hunting.  Pictures of our the 2 Toms we shot this last weekend to your email.  Jim
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 2, 2005)

Folks if you have issue with the way a club is run, please PM the member do not post it here.  

Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 2, 2005)

*Jim Thompson*

Have I done anything to upset anybody?  Was that directed at me?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Deano (Feb 2, 2005)

Where in pickens is it located ?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 2, 2005)

Jim uh ; I believe -------------well I don't know dillie.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 3, 2005)

Bowzonly,

They are questioning how you can charge for children to hunt (just not being as nice).  Maybe a better way to advertise it would be one price for single hunter and another price for a family membership, etc. 

Spur????

Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 3, 2005)

*500 acres*



			
				Deano said:
			
		

> Where in pickens is it located ?


The property is about 4 miles east of Fairmount off 53.
Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 3, 2005)

*500 Acres*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Bowzonly,
> 
> They are questioning how you can charge for children to hunt (just not being as nice).  Maybe a better way to advertise it would be one price for single hunter and another price for a family membership, etc.
> 
> ...


This is a place where you can bring your kid without having to worry about a bunch of drunks, and I've found that a 12 year old hunter can harvest game just like a 50 year old hunter.  That is how I justify it.   
Jim


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 3, 2005)

Is it full yet?


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 4, 2005)

*500 Acres*

Not full yet, probably another week.  Some coming from Florida this weekend to see it.
Jim


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 4, 2005)

Is it 12 members total or are kids different? Like 7 adults, 5 kids equals 12 members? or is it unlimited kids at $500?


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2005)

This sounds like the property off of Young Loop Rd. Yes? If so, I saw one of your trail cam pics that HCH had and it was a nice buck.
I'm one of your next door neighbors.


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 7, 2005)

*500 Acres*



			
				UWGduck said:
			
		

> Is it 12 members total or are kids different? Like 7 adults, 5 kids equals 12 members? or is it unlimited kids at $500?


I don't think that would be any where near the ratio of adults and kids, but there will be a total of 12 hunters.
Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 7, 2005)

*500 Acres*



			
				BassWorm said:
			
		

> This sounds like the property off of Young Loop Rd. Yes? If so, I saw one of your trail cam pics that HCH had and it was a nice buck.
> I'm one of your next door neighbors.


Hi Neighbor,  Yes sir that's the place.  I've got another trail cam out in other hot places, but the deer signs are everywhere and just about anywhere I put the cam would be a good one.
Jim


----------

